# Snakes @ Lake Erie - what kind did I see?



## SciotoFishn (Jun 20, 2007)

I was sitting outside by our dock (Oak Harbor) & noticed a snake swimming next to our boat (on top of the water....doesn't this indicate they are poisonous? i could be wrong, but i thought if their whole body floats they are posonous, if it's just their head then they are NOT).

anyways, it was smaller...maybe 2 to 2 1/2 feet long.... black ..either all black or mostly black. it was hard to tell though b/c i didn't get too close.

anyone know what types of snakes are in this area/what it could've been?


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

Most likely a Northeastern water snake. they are kinda common in the western basin but I have been told are endanger or protected, not real sure. I see lots of them around Maumee Bay Park and Reno Beach area. Harmlesss.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

mj is right. Northeastern watersnake
The Lake Erie water snake is found ONLY on the islands of Lake Erie


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> mj is right. Northeastern watersnake
> The Lake Erie water snake is found ONLY on the islands of Lake Erie


How do you figure that? If its in lake Erie, and its a water snake, isn't a lake Erie water snake?


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

mjgood said:


> Most likely a Northeastern water snake. they are kinda common in the western basin but I have been told are endanger or protected, not real sure. I see lots of them around Maumee Bay Park and Reno Beach area. Harmlesss.


 Not entirely true,the harmless part. If you try to catch one they WILL bite and have a pretty good bite too. Not poisonous but I can guarantee, it will hurt! Catch the Dirty Jobs episode with the snake lady at Put in Bay and ask Mike Row about the bite. Best left alone.


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

> Catch the Dirty Jobs episode with the snake lady at Put in Bay and ask Mike Row about the bite


A must see. One of the best episodes I have seen of that show.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

I saw that episode too. I never laughed so hard at someone else's pain. Why you would blindly stick your hand into some rocks to grab a snake is beyond me.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

ahem...its actually a northern water snake, not northeastern. sorry im a proofreader like that. 

found this describing the snakes you probably saw...


The Lake Erie Water Snake is large, heavy bodied, and more uniform in color than its close relative the Northern Water Snake. Its ground color is usually gray, which often is greenish or brownish, and the dark markings that one sees on the Northern Water Snake are greatly reduced or completely lacking. The undersurface is uniformly white or yellowish white.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my question is, does it taste like chicken?


----------



## SciotoFishn (Jun 20, 2007)

are there any poisonous snakes in that area of Lake Erie?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I have seen the Episode and agreed it was fun watching that one where Mike Rowe pushed his luck to get a nasty bite from Northern Water Snake(LMAO). By all mean they are very agressive if cornered or bothered! Bite as hard as dog to! 
Yes, there is a poisionous snake and it is called a Missasauga Rattle Snake, very rare and small. Most are not over 14 inches at most. They are only in certain places but I am not going to say where they at eithersince people ratherkill them regardless of protection laws setforth for them.


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a cottacge out on Kellys. The Lake Erie waster snake is certainly not endangered there. They are everywhere! It is common to see 20 or more sunning themselves on a single dock. They are really cool to watch hunting. 99% of what we see 'em catch are the large gobies. They swim out and grab one, then they drag it up on the beach to swallow it.

15 years, 4 kids-never had one bit yet.

Jim


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

KI Jim said:


> I have a cottacge out on Kellys. The Lake Erie waster snake is certainly not endangered there. They are everywhere! It is common to see 20 or more sunning themselves on a single dock. They are really cool to watch hunting. 99% of what we see 'em catch are the large gobies. They swim out and grab one, then they drag it up on the beach to swallow it.
> 
> 15 years, 4 kids-never had one bit yet.
> 
> Jim


Those islands are the only place you'll find them. That's why there listed as a threatened species, it is really a sub spiece of the northern water snake, being isolated on the islands since the glaicers it has developed characteristics different than that of the inland northern water snake


----------



## JCsHOOK (Apr 18, 2004)

http://www.oplin.org/snake/ This is a good site, it shows pics of the snakes and a map of ware they live in Ohio.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I should note when researching the same question a couple years ago after a visit to rattlesnake island, the posts earlier are correct about the two types and them being non poisonous...however, both are known to be 'accomplished biters' and one of the two has an anti-coagulant in its saliva, which when it bites you causes you to bleed excessively. I remember rolling up to Rattlesnake's Jet-Dock's on my jetski freaking out because there were 5 snakes right where I was trying to ride up onto, barefoot etc...ick.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nope actually in my science class last year the teacher and our class both researched and found only THE "Lake Erie Watersnake" lives on the western basin Islands of Lake Erie and know where else on the mainland or in the world! The northern water snake is a more common snake cross country and is previlant in NW Ohio. Fishslim also agrees. Have Fun Out There!!!


----------



## SciotoFishn (Jun 20, 2007)

saw 2 of the missisauga rattlesnake.. looked up the pictures and it's definitely what i saw. brown and tan rings and they were somewhat smaller 14-16". I usually see the black watersnakes, but this was the first time seeing one of these (2).


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Last year fishing about 3 miles off the Kellys airport one swam up to the boat He was along side trying to get onboard. The only real spot he had was the drain for my bait well. I decided if hes that far out he can swim and turned the pump on so it couldn't get in It headed for another boat


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

SciotoFishn said:


> saw 2 of the missisauga rattlesnake.. looked up the pictures and it's definitely what i saw. brown and tan rings and they were somewhat smaller 14-16". I usually see the black watersnakes, but this was the first time seeing one of these (2).



http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...dex/easternmassasauga/tabid/6610/Default.aspx


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

SciotoFishn said:


> saw 2 of the missisauga rattlesnake.. looked up the pictures and it's definitely what i saw. brown and tan rings and they were somewhat smaller 14-16". I usually see the black watersnakes, but this was the first time seeing one of these (2).


Not trying to smash your hopes and dreams, but I almost guarantee what you saw was not a massasauga. They are not common at all, and to see two of them in one day...well you should have played the lottery. A watersnake can have brown and tan on it too, especially the smaller ones.


----------



## Jkish (Oct 19, 2009)

You can find them in the Fairport Harbor area also, not just the Erie Islands.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

KI Jim, Kellys is spelled Kelleys, you live there you should know!! (Just joking of course) Second, the snakes you saw were Lake Erie watersnakes. When smaller they do have a brown tone to them. Dirty Jobs on Discovery Channel did a show on the snake. Over and over, Mike Rowe got bit and had no affects what so ever. Also, on SBI, at my friends house over there we grabbed a LE snake and it bit my buddys arm, leaving nothing but a scratch. They are harmless, we live on the water in the islands as well and find them in our flower beds, under our steps and also sunning on our floating dock. They will grab small blue gill etc, and just eat. They are more scared of you and just want to be warm in the sun and eat fish.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is the Dirty Jobs from PIB, which was posted on youtube

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVSXH1aDP8A"]YouTube- Dirty Jobs Mike Rowe, Kristin Stanford,The Island Snake Lady[/nomedia]


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

LMFAO... He got owned by the shake.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I know for a while they were only around in small numbers, but I think they must be making a recovery. I saw three on the rocky river yesterday, and I can't remember ever seeing one there before.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

ErieRider said:


> Here is the Dirty Jobs from PIB, which was posted on youtube
> 
> YouTube- Dirty Jobs Mike Rowe, Kristin Stanford,The Island Snake Lady


Oh man thanks for posting that..that was definitely entertaining..yet painful to watch. That just seems to go against every natural impulse I've got..he's a brave dude..and that chick is just wack!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I hate them SOB's, they are the reason my boat is not in a marina....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> my question is, does it taste like chicken?


Don't know EZ but they do make a great looking belt! 
When we were going through Jungle training in the 60's they told us to remember 2 things about a snake. 
#1 there are two types of snakes-- Alive and dead snakes.
#2- consider all live snakes poisonous!
Where we went- they were all poisonous. 
But again, they make nice belts.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I see them all over on the rocks in the Sandusky Bay. I too learned that they bite like a pitbull. I tried to catch one when I was 12, that sumb*tch drew blood. lol


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

i think i'm a lake erie watersnake.... 

i want to be warm ... in the sun.... and eat fish... lol.... and i'll hang out on the docks all day!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Ripley said:


> i think i'm a lake erie watersnake....
> 
> i want to be warm ... in the sun.... and eat fish... lol.... and i'll hang out on the docks all day!


Thats funny. I may need to change my name to water snake.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

wanderin_eyes said:


> Last year fishing about 3 miles off the Kellys airport one swam up to the boat He was along side trying to get onboard. The only real spot he had was the drain for my bait well. I decided if hes that far out he can swim and turned the pump on so it couldn't get in It headed for another boat


Had one try to come up the side of our boat Sunday. After pushing it off with the net it came around and tried to come up over the transom. We fired up the engine and got out of there! Snakes freak me out


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

that dude is crazy there is no way i would try to catch a snake if i see them i am alright if i dont they give me the hebageez when they take off. I took my friend catfishing in the sandusky bay and had a nice catfish on so i told him to net it when he went to net it he seen a snake it started coming at him he came up the rocks gaging he had to sat down so he wouldnt puke


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm pretty sure its a Lake Erie water snake. They are listed as threatened, but the docks on Kellys are full of 'em. We see dozens of 'em every day at my cottage on the north side of the island. My kids like to watch 'em drag gobies up on the shore and eat 'em. 15 years at Kellys and seen thousands of 'em, never had a problem with the critters.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

tons of those snakes in the bay..somebody posted a pic of a water moccasin in lake erie last year. and me and my friends caught a baby one in the rocky river when we were kids


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

General said:


> Had one try to come up the side of our boat Sunday. After pushing it off with the net it came around and tried to come up over the transom. We fired up the engine and got out of there! Snakes freak me out


Yeah I would not like that at all either...yikes!


----------

